# Hindi/Urdu: verbs for getting children dressed



## amiramir

Hello,

I'm confused about whether verb for getting children dressed should always with the causative construction (and if so, with what postposition?) or whether some verbs use a possessive construction. Let me make this clear.

1) To dress someone is kisiko kapre pehanaana (i.e. causative). I think that's clear. 

But I get confused when actually using it in a sentence:
- I will put the socks ON you. 
- Main tum par / tumko ? juraab pehanaaunga? Which is more natural?

2) To comb one's own hair is kangi karna (what I've always heard). But if I comb a child's hair, kya main bachchhe ko kangi karaa rahaa hun (i.e. causative)? I wouldn't think so, because to me that means I'm getting the child to comb her own hair. 

Ya kya main bachchhe ki kangi kar rahaa hun (i.e. a possessive construction)? Or maybe something entirely different?

Thank you.


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> - I will put the socks ON you.
> - Main tum par / tumko ? juraab pehanaaunga? Which is more natural?



tum ko moje pehnaauNgaa (in Hindi) is the natural thing. "tumhe" is also ok. "tum par" is not even possible.



amiramir said:


> 2)Ya kya main bachchhe ki kangi kar rahaa hun (i.e. a possessive construction)? Or maybe something entirely different?



kii kaNgii is fine. Also "ko kaNgii", etc. In direct address, "maiN tere kaNgaa kar dooN?"

The most natural thing is something completely different: "maiN bachche ke baal banaa rahaa hooN", "maaNg kaaRh rahaa hooN", etc.


----------



## Qureshpor

littlepond said:


> tum ko moje pehnaauNgaa (in Hindi) is the natural thing. "*tumhe*" is also ok. "tum par" is not even possible.
> 
> kii kaNgii is fine. Also "ko kaNgii", etc. In direct address, "maiN tere kaNgaa kar dooN?"
> 
> The most natural thing is something completely different: "maiN bachche ke baal banaa rahaa hooN", "maaNg *kaaRh *rahaa hooN", etc.


Is there no nasal at the end of this word in Hindi?

​Have n't come across the use of this verb with maaNg before.


----------



## littlepond

Qureshpor said:


> Is there no nasal at the end of this word in Hindi?
> 
> ​Have n't come across the use of this verb with maaNg before.



Nasal is there. My bad. As you would recall, Hindi speakers on this forum do not transliterate well.

Interesting: I will open another thread to learn about the verb in Urdu for this then, because in Hindi the verb "kaaRhnaa" is almost the _only_ verb used (with a high frequency, since the action is a daily life thing). One also uses "maaNg banaanaa".


----------



## tonyspeed

littlepond said:


> "maaNg kaaRh rahaa hooN", etc.



please explain what this means. thanks, tonyspeed


----------



## amiramir

Thank you all for your helpful responses.


----------



## Qureshpor

amiramir said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm confused about whether verb for getting children dressed should always with the causative construction (and if so, with what postposition?) or whether some verbs use a possessive construction. Let me make this clear.
> 
> 1) To dress someone is kisiko kapre pehanaana (i.e. causative). I think that's clear.
> 
> But I get confused when actually using it in a sentence:
> - I will put the socks ON you.
> - Main tum par / tumko ? juraab pehanaaunga? Which is more natural?
> 
> 2) To comb one's own hair is kangi karna (what I've always heard). But if I comb a child's hair, kya main bachchhe ko kangi karaa rahaa hun (i.e. causative)? I wouldn't think so, because to me that means I'm getting the child to comb her own hair.
> 
> Ya kya main bachchhe ki kangi kar rahaa hun (i.e. a possessive construction)? Or maybe something entirely different?
> 
> Thank you.


Supposing you and your little girl are having a "heart to heart" chat. You are telling her how you are going to get her ready for her school etc

Urdu:

biTyaa, terii ammii jaan/mammii ne tujhe kitne xuub-suurat kapRe pahnaa'e haiN! ab maiN tujhe jurraab pahnaataa huuN. phir maiN apnii pyaarii beTii ke baaloN meN kaNghii karuuN gaa. 

abbaa jaan/paapaa, pahle merii kaNghii kar diijiye nahiiN to mere baal suukh jaa'eN ge*. phir mujhe jurraab pahnaa denaa.

(* yaa...xushk ho jaa'eN ge)


----------



## littlepond

Qureshpor said:


> pahle merii kaNghii kar diijiye



"meri kaNghii" instead of "mujhe kaNghii"? Strange construction: I wonder if it is merely idiomatic in Urdu but grammatically wrong. In Hindi, I have never heard this.


----------



## marrish

I would say neither "merii kaNghii kar diijiye" nor "mujhe kaNghii kar diijiye". I'd only say "mere baaloN meN kaNghii kar diijiye" - as in the 1st sentence from post no. 7.


----------



## amiramir

Sorry, please indulge me in a clarification.

As per the above, I understand it's always 'main *tumko* abhi juraab pahanaauNga' and never tum pe, but what about if we use a body part? i.e. I am going to put socks on your feet now, or a hat on your head, etc. 

Is it main abhi tumhaare sir ko/pe? topi pahanaauNga (& main tumhaare pairoN ko/pe? juraab pahanaauNga)?

Many thanks


----------



## littlepond

^ None of your options. One would say "maiN tumhe moje paihnaauNgaa", etc. It is understood where socks would be worn, where hat would be worn, etc.


----------



## amiramir

Thanks, lpji. I should have specified that I'm talking to a child. Sometimes she wants me to put her socks on her hands, etc. She's 2 baby. Thanks.


----------



## littlepond

^ Ah OK. You can use "pe" then: "tumhaare haathoN pe moje", "tumhaare kadmoN/kadamoN/pairoN pe moje", etc. You can also use "haathoN ko", etc.


----------



## amiramir

That's great, thanks.


----------



## Khaanabadosh

tonyspeed said:


> please explain what this means. thanks, tonyspeed


I'm parting my hair.

You can also use - 'maaNg nikaal raha hooN'


----------



## Alfaaz

N.B.: The Urdu words are مو*ز*ه - _mo*z*ah_ (singular) and _mo*z*e_ (plural), as mentioned in this thread as well.


----------



## littlepond

^ Mmm, that's interesting. I think this particular z to j shift is really well anchored in Hindi.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> Supposing you and your little girl are having a "heart to heart" chat. You are telling her how you are going to get her ready for her school etc
> 
> Urdu:
> 
> biTyaa, terii ammii jaan/mammii ne tujhe kitne xuub-suurat kapRe pahnaa'e haiN! ab maiN tujhe jurraab pahnaataa huuN. phir maiN apnii pyaarii beTii ke baaloN meN kaNghii karuuN gaa.
> 
> abbaa jaan/paapaa, pahle merii kaNghii kar diijiye nahiiN to mere baal suukh jaa'eN ge*. phir mujhe jurraab pahnaa denaa.
> 
> (* yaa...xushk ho jaa'eN ge)



What QP saaHib has stated is most certainly correct. The nit-picking is rather unneccessary. One question I do have nonetheless is, would one use Jurraab or JurraabeiN when dressing someone in a pair of socks? After all you don't exactly put on one and leave the other at hand. In mmy experience I have only heard mauze and jurraabeiN being used when pairs are being discussed.


----------



## mundiya

littlepond said:


> ^ Mmm, that's interesting. I think this particular z to j shift is really well anchored in Hindi.



It's properly mo*z*aa/mo*z*e in Hindi, and that's how I've most often heard it.


----------

